

Mozilla Wants You to Build Your Own Browser - odddogmedia
http://mashable.com/2010/10/21/mozilla-chromeless/

======
mdwrigh2
This is an article from 2010 and the project is considered no longer active:
<https://mozillalabs.com/en-US/chromeless/>

